# Wall Mounted Occupancy Sensors In Bathroom



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Has anyone used a wall switch occupancy sensor in a "public" bathroom? My concern is that the sensor will not be able to see through the doors/stalls and someone might get stuck in the dark :laughing:. Its a small bathroom, with only two stalls in it so I'm not sure coverage would be a problem. Ceiling mounted sensors are a no go


----------



## qckrun (May 18, 2009)

Yes, I have used Occupancy Sensors as a wall mount before. You just need to mount the sensor high enough on the wall so that it is slightly above the doors. Either way its going to possibly go out, but that is why you generally set the time off setting to around 10-15minutes. The newer OS's have a built in time switching setting. Meaning that after a couple of times entering the room it will pick up how long the person/people have been in there and re-adjust itself to the correct amount of time the person generally is in the room.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

In a big public restroom we had a sensor control most of the lights, but keep a few on constantly to keep the fire marshal happy.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm figuring that even with a sensor at normal switch height it would sense the people walking in at least, if the delay is set at 15 minutes before the lights turn off that should give someone enough time to go. If they need more time than that in the bathroom, maybe the lights should be off .


----------



## cmac1 (Aug 31, 2008)

the ultrasonic detectors may help.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

I've installed sensors that pick up motion and then would respond to motion or sound. They seemed like alot of work and maintenance for our kilowatt dollars...... (Government work but glad to have it.)


----------



## JRent (Jul 1, 2008)

This should do it


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Setting it for 15 minutes will kind of defeat the purpose.

The best solution would be to have the sensor control all but one of the lights leaving it light enough to safely exit.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

220/221 said:


> Setting it for 15 minutes will kind of defeat the purpose.
> 
> The best solution would be to have the sensor control all but one of the lights leaving it light enough to safely exit.


The concern isn't having it shut off after every use but more making sure it is shut off when the building is unoccupied after.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Most of the one's I have seen have been at switch height. Wallgreens has there's in the ceiling. I'm not a big fan of occupancy sensors.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

crazyboy said:


> Has anyone used a wall switch occupancy sensor in a "public" bathroom? My concern is that the sensor will not be able to see through the doors/stalls and someone might get stuck in the dark :laughing:. Its a small bathroom, with only two stalls in it so I'm not sure coverage would be a problem. *Ceiling mounted sensors are a no go*


Why is that? Please elaborate.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

knowshorts said:


> Why is that? Please elaborate.


The price for the just the sensor was $200, they wont spend it.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Then I would install either an untrasonic or a 12 hour wind down timer. Do the lights in the rest of the building have any kind of EMS controls?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would either relocate the sensor to the ceiling, or install one with the ability to stay on for 30 minutes or so.

Another reason OCs are used is so the store staff does not have to take the time to turn off the switches in the bathrooms. This way, the lights are always off at night.


----------

